# AAAhhhhhhhaaahhhhaahhhh Tarzan lets go hunt elephants



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Att: All Tarzans & Janes
The elephants are a comin, Im not sure exactly where or when but I know its soon. So lets put on our pith helmets and pull out our yaks and go get ourselves some elephants. I do believe these critters aren't great to eat but are fantastic sport on light gear. They live in Westernport Bay WPB which aint to kind to us paddling types so we need to be prepared. I thought of launching at Corinella, on the last of the run out, anchoring in the slack water, then returning on the run in. But Im a newbie and would appreciate and help with the following from the wpb brigade!
Launch sites
Launch date
Best tide etc to launch on
Anchor systems
bait/berley or sp's
recipes or throw em back
fish location where is elephant triangle
who's interested??
any help much appreciated
aaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaahhhhhhh (jonny wisemuller tarzan call or try the link below :lol: )
seeya
squizzy

http://www.solid.com.au/fhps/ELEPHANT.htm


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Squizzy, last year about 6 of us did a yakking trip for the elephants, we launched at Rhyll and paddled out into the channel. Tide was ripping but it wasn't as hard as I expected to paddle in, the problem was anchoring. So take a serious anchor and big leads. All the elephants were caught on squid, we also got quite a few small gummies and school sharks. Didn't bother berleying but it would probably help (but would also attract rays and nuisance fish) :wink:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Squizzy, the elephant triangle is formed by lines drawn between Corinella down to Newhaven, on Phillip Is and across to Tortise Head on French Is then back to Corinella. Probably one of the best launch sites would be Rhyll, as Squidder mentioned, giving you quick and easy access to the triangle area. Contrary to popular thinking Westernport can be a top bay for kayak fishos, with areas that can just about only be accessed by kayaks at certain parts of the tide(sometimes only on foot 2 kms out!!) which also means theres no stinkboats for miles!!

The major contention with Westernport is the pace of the massive tide and safely anchoring up in it. Fishing can be handled with a large selection of sinker weights and baiting up to avoid spinning presentations.Apart from that and the obvious need for a fish finder to locate channels in the murky water, its the same as most other bays with the added attraction of never knowing whats going to bite next.

Working with the tide is a definate yes where possible so with a launch from say, Rhyll a rising tide would suit and hitch a lift back with the runout. Just a word of warning re anchoring, NEVER anchor side on to the flow, it can have you over in seconds if you are not careful. Front or back are fine, therefore an anchor trolley is essential IMHO.

Eating quality is variable, with some not too bad and others a bit watery. They are not fussy feeders with pilchards and squid as good as any bait. With regards to gear I would`nt drop below about 10 lb main and 25 lb leaders, not for the elephants but the chance of bycatch being snapper or gummy sharks. Some top fish are being taken and will be till the elephants stop in about late May.

Just a last word re Westernport, there isnt a slack tide as such as one minute it is flowing one way then your kayak swings around on anchor and the tide is going the other. Good anchoring technique vital, every thing else the same. Good luck. Steve.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks steve, once again your advice has been great. I have equipped my kayak with an anchor trolley and will be doing some test runs down to warneet & tooradin to get my anchor technique and weight sorted. I think a kayak is the only way to go in wpb, how many of us have been stranded on those shallow flats in the heavy fiberglass boats. The thought of sounding out a channel, anchoring over the edge and working a berley trail in wpb where just about every vic fish can be caught is very exciting. Being a franston lad its another good fishing option close by. I will report on any efforts in wpb and in these windy conditions just love reading and planning about it. Thanks again and look forward to having a crack at those elephants.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got in from the local grog shop...a real good mate of mine :lol: , and he was telling me about a charter he went on on the weekend off rhyll where they bagged out on elephants and caught plent of small gummies. The gummies were around 60cm and were returned to fight another day. I have been telling him about my kayak and he thinks a launch from rhyll and a 3k paddle will get me amoungst them...just look out for the charter boats no shore based markers needed. Bait was half a pilly and he used very heavy gear and wished he had is 4-6lb rig on board, plenty of fight but on the charter it was 30lb line with a 50lb leader. I think I have just about got him into a yak :lol: stay tuned, will look attides etc and will propose a trip!


----------

